# Kree's first word



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been trying to teach Kree to talk since I got him, May last year. He babbles a bit and makes all kinds of different sounds but so far I've had no luck with actual words. Every day I say to him "Hi baby!" "Hi Kree!" "Gimme kisses!" (which he then follows up with a kissy noise so he knows what it means) "Who's a fluffy chicken!" "Who's my pretty boy!" and some other phrases. 

Last night my sister was over helping me rearrange the kitchen pantry and clean out the fridge. My sister is an animal lover and she tolerates the Conures but she's not a huge fan of birds in general. They seem to know this and their mischievous natures mean they won't leave her alone when she's over. Kree landed on her head and was behaving himself (other than probably pooping in her hair) but Arra landed on her shoulder and shuffled straight up to her ear lobe where she gave it a light NIP! This isn't unusual for Arra, she's quite beaky but my sister was surprised and let out an "OW! OW!"

To which Kree repeated perfectly from on top of her head.

We both burst out laughing and Arra was put in timeout for picking on our guest.

Out of all the things I've tried to teach him, he would come out with "Ow" as his first word


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You sure have a little clown there, that is so funny!!  
Still "ow" is a good start and it should be easier now for Kree to mimic the other words you repeat to him.


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Adorable! Mine can mimic laughing and says "step up." Conures are so much fun.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

HA HA ,Alli they do make us laugh all the time, no stopping now remember no swearing in ear shot !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That story is great! Our little friends do love to surprise us, don't they. :laughing:*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

They definitely keep things interesting. Conures aren't big talkers, especially when there's two of them so he probably won't say too much else. This afternoon he said "hi" to me. Another simple word but it made me smile


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Aww! So cute  I love their little random phrases.


----------

